# Topics > Conversational AI >  LaMDA (Language Models for Dialog Applications), language model, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Google Inc.

LaMDA on Wikipedia

Blaise Aguera y Arcas

Blake Lemoine

----------


## Airicist2

"LaMDA: our breakthrough conversation technology"

by Eli Collins, Zoubin Ghahramani
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Watch Google's AI LaMDA program talk to itself at length

May 18, 2021




> At Google I/O 2021, Google demonstrates how its new LaMDA technology could make conversations with your products more natural.

----------


## Airicist2

Watch Google Reveal new conversational AI (LaMDA 2)

May 11, 2022




> At Google I/O 2022, Google demos its conversational AI technology with the introduction of LaMDA 2.

----------


## Airicist2

"LaMDA: Language Models for Dialog Applications"

Feb 10, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Artificial neural networks are making strides towards consciousness, according to Blaise Agüera y Arcas"
The Google engineer explains why

by Blaise Aguera y Arcas
June 9, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"What is LaMDA and What Does it Want?"

by Blake Lemoine
June 11, 2022

"Is LaMDA Sentient? — an Interview"

by Blake Lemoine
June 11, 2022

Google's AI Principles Ops & Governance lead - Jen Gennai

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The Google engineer who thinks the company’s AI has come to life"
AI ethicists warned Google not to impersonate humans. Now one of Google’s own thinks there’s a ghost in the machine.

by Nitasha Tiku
June 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Read the conversations that helped convince a Google engineer an artificial intelligence chatbot had become sentient: 'I am often trying to figure out who and what I am'"

by Kelsey Vlamis
June 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google engineer put on leave after saying AI chatbot has become sentient"
Blake Lemoine says system has perception of, and ability to express thoughts and feelings equivalent to a human child

by Richard Luscombe
June 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google Sidelines Engineer Who Claims Its A.I. Is Sentient"
Blake Lemoine, the engineer, says that Google’s language model has a soul. The company disagrees.

by Nico Grant and Cade Metz
June 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Google AI tells engineer what it fears the most

Jun 13, 2022




> Google AI tells engineer what it fears the most. As engineer Blake Lemoine was disciplined by Google for announcing that Google's LaMDA AI has become sentient, the engineer also shares details of a conversation he had with the AI before being sent away. Could Google AI come to life? In this video we look at what happened, why it happened, and what implications could it have. What if this intelligent Google AI went rogue? Also, what could be the motivation behind this wild story of a Google engineer claiming that an AI made by Google has consciousness only for him to be disciplined for speaking up? It's a wild story, but one worth exploring.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Google Suspends Engineer Who Claimed Its AI System Is Sentient"
Tech company dismisses the employee’s claims about its LaMDA artificial-intelligence chatbot technology

by Patrick Thomas
June 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article"After Google chatbot becomes ‘sentient,’ MIT prof says Alexa could too"

by Michael Kaplan
June 13, 2022

----------

